# Say Hello To Baloo



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

He's here!
I bought him in september, and he arrived on the night of the 3rd- poor guy has been doing so much traveling, and he's been such a champ about it all.
He's now in quarantine until the 10th, and then he gets to go to home  
Ta-da!








He's got the cutest face








*squish*























He will lick your hands until they disappear. He's like a giant lap dog.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that is a BIG horse! :shock:

Sweet looking boy, and nicely put together. What's his breed?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Uber handsome! That is a magnificent horse, no doubt.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Very nice-lucky you!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

So handsome! Glad to finally have more pictures and to hear he's home! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! He is stunning, and HUGE!!! Cant wait for more pics!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful animal...Are you able to visit him as often as you want while he's in quarantine?


----------



## barrelracer516 (Feb 17, 2012)

He's beautiful and so big! Congrats on the new boy, and good luck to you both! Cant wait to see more pictures when he's home!


----------



## lyssymae (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Best of luck to you two, congratulations!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is he a warmblood? He is truly stunning. I love his worried eyebrows.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OH MY LAWDY. I love him!! HALOO BALOO!


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

He is big- my mom and I joke about how it would have been nice if he had come in a smaller size  Plus, I swear he gets bigger every time i see him.
I was allowed to visit him every day in the quarantine, from 6-10:30 in the morning, and then 4-5:30 in the afternoon.
And yes, he's a dutch warmblood  (For anyone who cares, he's full brothers to a mare called Anne Beth and full brother to a stallion called Cover Story- they can both be found on youtube^^)
Anywho, he arrived at the stables this morning and I took him out for a bit of a light lunging... Well. He'd been fed mainly oats in quarantine, so he had a *tad* too much energy, haha.
Anyways, enough babble and onto what we came here for: Pictures!









































I know i'm biased... But doesn't he have the cutest face?








And this is where we show that we're excited..








And some more...
















He's such a sweetie though.








And after a while, this is how excited he was. Pretty impressive for a 6 year old.








Award for picture of the day?:lol:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

He's breathtaking.. I'm a tad jealous! I can only hope that I'll get an opportunity to own a horse that nice, although I have plenty of time for that.  I hope you know that we'll require at least weekly pictures!


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

wow hes soo gorgeous!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Now that is a horse I would love to steal. My filly is a big built warmblood filly as well, and would love to turn as big as your guy. What are your plans with him? how old is he? where did he move in from?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

He truly is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations and thank you for sharing him with us!


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you all! I'll be taking some riding pictures this afternoon- they usually get friday off but he's so full of energy, poor guy 


My2Geldings said:


> He is gorgeous. Now that is a horse I would love to steal. My filly is a big built warmblood filly as well, and would love to turn as big as your guy. What are your plans with him? how old is he? where did he move in from?


My plans are to go as far as I can within dressage with him  He's 6, and he was bred in Holland, then moved to Sweden which is where we found him^^


----------

